
Why Americans are avoiding the doctor: high costs - jseliger
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-americans-are-avoiding-the-doctor-2018-04-04
======
jseliger
Congruent with this: [https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/10/16/16357790/...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2017/10/16/16357790/health-care-prices-problem)

I wrote about this further here: [http://seliger.com/2018/03/27/preventive-
care-doesnt-save-mo...](http://seliger.com/2018/03/27/preventive-care-doesnt-
save-money-bankruptcies-arent-widely-caused-lack-insurance-fqhcs/) but I find
it baffling that mandated price transparency isn't on anyone's political
agenda. The political right should like transparent pricing because that's a
basic component of free markets; the political left should like it because it
will help people, especially people who might otherwise not be able to afford
care, pay less through comparison pricing.

